# My Computer is also sick!



## beergoggles (Feb 25, 2006)

Not sure its a virus or not, im not completly computer literate so bare with me.....At random times, maybe ten times a night, the start menu just loads up and the mouse keeps jumping everywhere, its real annoyin cos every program closes down. The only way to stop it is to press ctrl-alt and Delete.. Any1 got any ideas. Runnon on pentium 4 and Xp with a 60g hard drive...
Please help


----------



## beergoggles (Feb 26, 2006)

Nobody can help me! im doomed.....


----------



## beergoggles (Feb 26, 2006)

a list of my viruses from pcpitstop......


The W32/Alcan.A.worm Virus was found in file C:\Documents and Settings\Brendan\Complete\55 Full Games.zip 
The W32/Alcan.A.worm Virus was found in file C:\Documents and Settings\Brendan\Complete\Active Desktop Calendar 5.95.zip 
The W32/Alcan.A.worm Virus was found in file C:\Documents and Settings\Brendan\Complete\Adobe GoLive CS2 8.0.zip 
The W32/Alcan.A.worm Virus was found in file C:\Documents and Settings\Brendan\Complete\Agnitum Outpost Firewall Pro 3.0.557.zip 
The W32/Alcan.A.worm Virus was found in file C:\Documents and Settings\Brendan\Complete\Ahead DVD Ripper Standard 1.3.9.zip 
The W32/Alcan.A.worm Virus was found in file C:\Documents and Settings\Brendan\Complete\AIO Standalone Tech Disk 2006.zip 
The W32/Alcan.A.worm Virus was found in file C:\Documents and Settings\Brendan\Complete\Allok Audio Converter 1.0.2.zip 
The W32/Alcan.A.worm Virus was found in file C:\Documents and Settings\Brendan\Complete\Amazon DVD Shrinker 2.4.4.zip 
The W32/Alcan.A.worm Virus was found in file C:\Documents and Settings\Brendan\Complete\Bootable Iso Security Tools.zip 
The W32/Alcan.A.worm Virus was found in file C:\Documents and Settings\Brendan\Complete\BT Engine 4.5.0103.zip 
The W32/Alcan.A.worm Virus was found in file C:\Documents and Settings\Brendan\Complete\ChrisTWEAK 1.20.zip 
The W32/Alcan.A.worm Virus was found in file C:\Documents and Settings\Brendan\Complete\Civilization IV.zip 
The W32/Alcan.A.worm Virus was found in file C:\Documents and Settings\Brendan\Complete\Crazy Frog - Crazy Hits (Christmas Edi.zip 
The W32/Alcan.A.worm Virus was found in file C:\Documents and Settings\Brendan\Complete\Dr.DivX 1.0.6.zip 
The W32/Alcan.A.worm Virus was found in file C:\Documents and Settings\Brendan\Complete\Dr.Hardware 2005 Build 6.0.0e.zip 
The W32/Alcan.A.worm Virus was found in file C:\Documents and Settings\Brendan\Complete\Dracula III - Legacy.zip 
The W32/Alcan.A.worm Virus was found in file C:\Documents and Settings\Brendan\Complete\Dragon Warrior VII CD1 (PSX).zip 
The W32/Alcan.A.worm Virus was found in file C:\Documents and Settings\Brendan\Complete\Dragon Warrior VII CD2 (PSX).zip 
The W32/Alcan.A.worm Virus was found in file C:\Documents and Settings\Brendan\Complete\EasyPDF 2.2.1.zip 
The W32/Alcan.A.worm Virus was found in file C:\Documents and Settings\Brendan\Complete\Flash2Video 3.06.490.zip 
The W32/Alcan.A.worm Virus was found in file C:\Documents and Settings\Brendan\Complete\Foo Fighters - Five Songs And A Cover.zip 
The W32/Alcan.A.worm Virus was found in file C:\Documents and Settings\Brendan\Complete\Getright 6.0 Pro Beta 3.zip 
The W32/Alcan.A.worm Virus was found in file C:\Documents and Settings\Brendan\Complete\Hacker 2005 The Broken Link.zip 
The W32/Alcan.A.worm Virus was found in file C:\Documents and Settings\Brendan\Complete\HardCopy Pro 2.5.0.zip 
The W32/Alcan.A.worm Virus was found in file C:\Documents and Settings\Brendan\Complete\ICopyDVDs2 Standard Edition 4.1.0.2.zip 
The W32/Alcan.A.worm Virus was found in file C:\Documents and Settings\Brendan\Complete\ImTOO PSP Video Converter 2.1.55.1205.zip 
The W32/Alcan.A.worm Virus was found in file C:\Documents and Settings\Brendan\Complete\InterVideo DVD Copy Platinum 4.5.zip 
The W32/Alcan.A.worm Virus was found in file C:\Documents and Settings\Brendan\Complete\Jack Johnson - A Weekend At The Greek.zip 
The W32/Alcan.A.worm Virus was found in file C:\Documents and Settings\Brendan\Complete\Magicbit DVD Ripper Deluxe 1.3.20.zip


----------



## sw2001 (Feb 26, 2006)

So how is your computer acting after the virus scan?


----------



## beergoggles (Feb 26, 2006)

sw2001 said:
			
		

> So how is your computer acting after the virus scan?


Still the same, iv ran them numerous times


----------



## sw2001 (Feb 26, 2006)

beergoggles said:
			
		

> Still the same, iv ran them numerous times


Do you have access to the internet with that computer?


----------



## elmarcorulz (Feb 26, 2006)

Well first things first, dont expect an answer immediately. The people who may know answers arent on 24/7 so it may be a day or two before you get an answer. Second, thats why you shouldn't download things illegally. Third, have you tried deleting the files?


----------



## beergoggles (Feb 26, 2006)

yea i know, im with itunes now cos other p2p's are riddled with viruses, im in the process of deleting them now, Thanks


----------



## beergoggles (Feb 26, 2006)

sw2001 said:
			
		

> Do you have access to the internet with that computer?


Yea, about 100mbs or so


----------



## sw2001 (Feb 26, 2006)

beergoggles said:
			
		

> Yea, about 100mbs or so


ok, then go here:
http://www.kaspersky.com/virusscanner


----------



## beergoggles (Feb 26, 2006)

sw2001 said:
			
		

> ok, then go here:
> http://www.kaspersky.com/virusscanner


Thanks


----------



## Praetor (Feb 26, 2006)

That and if you're computer is that badly messed up;
1. do a fresh format
2. do your virus scan from boot, not runtime


----------



## Buzz1927 (Feb 26, 2006)

Let's see a Hijackthis log.
http://www.computerforum.com/showthread.php?t=24672


----------

